# Kodachrome returns



## stevelee (Apr 2, 2018)

https://apple.news/A8f4e42VqSaOgWSRfHBDSRg


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 2, 2018)

At first I took the bait and really believed it. Then I got to the part about not worrying about the toxicity and dumping the chemicals straight into the ocean. That's when I remembered today's date and realized it is an April Fool's joke.


----------



## pwp (Apr 2, 2018)

stevelee said:


> https://apple.news/A8f4e42VqSaOgWSRfHBDSRg


Really? Not something to do with today's date?

-pw


----------



## stevelee (Apr 2, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> At first I took the bait and really believed it. Then I got to the part about not worrying about the toxicity and dumping the chemicals straight into the ocean. That's when I remembered today's date and realized it is an April Fool's joke.



Pardon my getting political for the moment, but with current EPA leadership, I found that to be the believable part.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 2, 2018)

stevelee said:


> MrFotoFool said:
> 
> 
> > At first I took the bait and really believed it. Then I got to the part about not worrying about the toxicity and dumping the chemicals straight into the ocean. That's when I remembered today's date and realized it is an April Fool's joke.
> ...



+1. I want to make a Sheinhardt Wig Company joke right now, but I shall refrain.

- A


----------



## stevelee (Apr 2, 2018)

> I want to make a Sheinhardt Wig Company joke



Wouldn't that be similar to a Hathaway Shirt Company joke, except that wouldn't be a joke?

And now Kodak is an alternate currency, or something?


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2018)

Actually, it will be here April 20th. 
https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/kodachrome_2018/


----------



## LDS (Apr 3, 2018)

It looks we have to be happy with the re-introduction of the T-MAX P3200, for now...


----------



## stevelee (Apr 3, 2018)

I was still shooting slides in 2000 when traveling in Eastern Europe. I found a shop beside the Charles Bridge in Prague that was still selling Ektachrome, so I would go there for my daily fix of film. Otherwise I would have been limited to the number of rolls I took from home. 

This was my first trip in years on which I took a camera. I had become less serious about photography by then. Before that, taking pictures took away from my seeing and doing things on trips, so I left cameras at home. I took a fair amount of slides, but that didn’t detract from the trip, so I was OK to take a camera with me again. Prague, however, was the last stop and so photogenic that I had a near relapse. I decided that was an exceptional situation and chose not to worry about it. 

The next year at Glacier NP, I gave up and took negative film. I still hope to scan in slides and negatives of the best shots from both trips some day. I travel just enough that going through recent trips and posting pictures from them take all the time I devote to such projects. Reviewing pictures and reliving trips right after them help reinforce memories, so that’s the priority. 

(I got my first digital camera in time for an Alaska cruise in 2002, and didn’t use film again except for shots through my telescope.)


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 3, 2018)

Actually Kodak are genuinely reintroducing Ektachrome, initially in just 35mm, although the date keeps being pushed back........


----------



## LDS (Apr 3, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Actually Kodak are genuinely reintroducing Ektachrome, initially in just 35mm, although the date keeps being pushed back........



It's meanwhile other films are retired - which may have had Kodak reconsider its plans.


----------



## gordonbb (Apr 23, 2018)

That’s too bad. I still have a half exposed roll in the fridge with some images I’d like to get developed :


----------



## LDS (Apr 23, 2018)

gordonbb said:


> That’s too bad. I still have a half exposed roll in the fridge with some images I’d like to get developed :



AFAIK some lab can develop them as B/w images.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 24, 2018)

gordonbb said:


> That’s too bad. I still have a half exposed roll in the fridge with some images I’d like to get developed :


I still have a few unshot rolls in my freezer too.....


----------



## gordonbb (Apr 24, 2018)

LDS said:


> gordonbb said:
> 
> 
> > That’s too bad. I still have a half exposed roll in the fridge with some images I’d like to get developed :
> ...


interesting but one of the shots is of my kids by the railing of Niagara Falls mimicking a shot of myself and my siblings 40 years earlier. While I like B&W the original is Kodachrome and it was the tone of the colours I wanted to recreate as much as the composition.


----------



## LDS (Apr 24, 2018)

gordonbb said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > gordonbb said:
> ...



It looks there's someone who recreated the process and could process your slides:

https://shootfilmco.com/blogs/shoot-film-co/kodachrome-processed-in-color-seriously

Of course these people have to recreated the process from scratch, it's not Kodak official chemicals, for examples he outlines the dyes may not be as stable.


----------

